# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  تونس تهزم الجزائر بركلات الترجيح 5-3 وتتأهل لنهائي افريقيا للمحليين

## مرهف

* الخرطوم 22 فبراير شباط (خدمة رويترز الرياضية العربية)  - تأهل منتخب تونس إلى نهائي كأس أمم افريقيا للمحليين لكرة  القدم بالفوز على الجزائر بركلات الترجيح 5-3 في الدور قبل  النهائي بعد نهاية الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي بالتعادل 1-1 اليوم  الثلاثاء.
 وتقدم سلامة القصداوي لتونس في الدقيقة 18 وأدرك عبد  المؤمن جابو للجزائر في الدقيقة 62.
 ولعب منتخب تونس بشكل جيد في الشوط الأول للمباراة بعد  أن دانت له السيطرة على منطقة الوسط وتحكم في الكرة أكثر من  منافسه ونوع من محاولاته الهجومية خاصة من الأطراف قبل أن  ينجح في إحراز هدف التقدم.
 واستلم زهير الذوادي كرة في الجهة اليسرى ثم تجاوز أحد  المدافعين قبل أن يرسل كرة عرضية على ارتفاع منخفض حولها  القصداوي داخل المرمى.
 واقترب هلال سوداني من إدراك التعادل للجزائر عندما سدد  كرة وصلته من عرضية فوق مرمى أيمن المثلوثي حارس تونس في  الدقيقة 25.
 وهيمن منتخب الجزائر على اللعب في الشوط الثاني بعد أن  سيطر على وسط الملعب بفضل تألق لاعب وسطه خالد لموشية وكثف  هجماته على دفاع منافسه الذي تراجع إلى الخلف للمحافظة على  هدف التقدم.
 وأثمر ضغط الجزائر المستمر على دفاع المنتخب التونسي عن  هدف التعادل عبر جابو قبل أن تفشل محاولات الفريقين في خطف هدف  الفوز سواء في الدقائق المتبقية في الوقت الأصلي أو في الوقت  الإضافي.
 وبعد تقدم تونس 4-3 في ركلات الترجيح أهدر حسين مترف  الركلة الرابعة للجزائر بعد تسديدة ضعيفة للغاية قبل أن  ينفذ خالد القربي الركلة الخامس بنجاح ليقود بلاده للفوز  دون الحاجة لتنفيذ الركلة الأخيرة للجزائر.
 وسيلعب منتخب تونس في النهائي يوم الجمعة المقبل مع  الفائز من مباراة السودان صاحب الأرض مع أنجولا
...
*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مبروك للتوانسة وهارد لك للجزائر ...

*

----------

